# While She's Gone



## Winterrider (Jun 13, 2020)

Well the wife is gone for another day yet so time to break in the new toy she is unaware of yet.
She also does not care for Venison Heart at all.
Sliced up some onion and red tators.
Light coating of EVOO  and just hit it with SPOG.






Little bacon grease to fry things up in. Sure doesn't take long on the BS. 
Didn't burn but turned down to low.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Tonight's meal, a small drizzle of Frank's red hot sauce on the venison.  Have leftovers for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 13, 2020)

Looks great!! I’ve yet to try heart of beef or deer. I swear the griddle makers are making money this last month!! I’ve seen quite a few new toys posted.


----------



## old sarge (Jun 13, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 13, 2020)

Looks good. Never had deer heart. May have to try it some day.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 13, 2020)

That looks very tasty! Nice crust on the heart! Yum!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 14, 2020)

Not into hearts, but the meal came out great. Taters on the griddle brown perfectly. Did you precook the taters? I always do.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 14, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Not into hearts, but the meal came out great. Taters on the griddle brown perfectly. Did you precook the taters? I always do.


I did precook the taters. So much easier .


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 14, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great!! I’ve yet to try heart of beef or deer. I swear the griddle makers are making money this last month!! I’ve seen quite a few new toys posted.


I have looked at these for years. Tried other griddle on gasser, and the one I got with my RT. Just not what I was looking for in either of those.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 14, 2020)

old sarge said:


> Looks great!


Thank you.


yankee2bbq said:


> Looks good. Never had deer heart. May have to try it some day.


Very good, has a slightly different texture to it. Thanks for the like.


Sowsage said:


> That looks very tasty! Nice crust on the heart! Yum!


Thank you, it was pretty tasty.

J
 jaxgator
 , thank you for the like.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 14, 2020)

Very nice!  My wife has to be gone when I make any venison as well.  

Never tried deer heart but I have seen a  few posts on them and this fall I am sure I will give it a try.  Yours looks great...Like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2020)

Oh Yeah!!
I'd eat that slowly to enjoy it !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 14, 2020)

uncle eddie said:


> Very nice!  My wife has to be gone when I make any venison as well.
> 
> Never tried deer heart but I have seen a  few posts on them and this fall I am sure I will give it a try.  Yours looks great...Like!


Occasionally she will do a roast. Anything sausage she is ok with.
Only bad thing if you get the  chance to eat deer heart is, that you slightly misplaced your shot. Ha ha     This was a muzzleloader deer., So not hard to do.
Thank you for the like !


Bearcarver said:


> Oh Yeah!!
> I'd eat that slowly to enjoy it !!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thank you Bear, it was delicious. Just wish I could have more often.
Appreciate the like.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 14, 2020)

That's a real delicacy, nice piece of work, Like! It's amazing how hot these griddles get without burning the food up, I turned mine down as low as it would go. RAY


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 14, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That's a real delicacy, nice piece of work, Like! It's amazing how hot these griddles get without burning the food up, I turned mine down as low as it would go. RAY


Thanks Ray. It will be fun learning to cook with.
...thanks for the like...


----------

